# Casing size question for kielbasa



## Doug b (Dec 27, 2017)

Can I make kielbasa out of the same size hog casings I'm going to use to make sausage, or do I need to find larger ones?
Seems like store bought kielbasa is bigger then sausage. My pack of hog casings doesn't  really say what size they are, but assuming they are the smaller variety. I haven't made any yet, as its freezing here, like a lot of the country, but everything is ready if it warms back up a bit. Thanks in advance


----------



## tropics (Dec 27, 2017)

Doug b said:


> Can I make kielbasa out of the same size hog casings I'm going to use to make sausage, or do I need to find larger ones?
> Seems like store bought kielbasa is bigger then sausage. My pack of hog casings doesn't  really say what size they are, but assuming they are the smaller variety. I haven't made any yet, as its freezing here, like a lot of the country, but everything is ready if it warms back up a bit. Thanks in advance



I use Hog casing all the time.
Richie


----------



## Doug b (Dec 27, 2017)

I see some are  larger. Its ok to use smaller ones?


----------



## tropics (Dec 27, 2017)

Doug b said:


> I see some are  larger. Its ok to use smaller ones?


Yes it is okay to use Hog Casing






Pic of some fresh Kielbasi


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 27, 2017)

Hog casings work just fine.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m not sure what you mean when you compare Kielbasa to Sausage.
Kielbasa is Sausage. 
Hog casings 32mm to 38mm are fine for Kielbasa (and most any sausage. A millimeter isn’t very big.) That’s all I’ve ever used for Kielbasa....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2017)

Most are sold , 38 to 42 for polish sausage . You can use whatever you want . If you were selling sausage to the public  as Kielbasa they would expect the larger casing . I just made a batch in 32's , fits a bun real nice !


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2017)

small kielbasa 32-35 mm
medium kielbasa 35-38 mm
Large kielbasa 38-42 mm

Boykjo


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 28, 2017)

Make them anyway ya like Doug, they're not bad as a hotdog size either with a finer grind. 24-26 mm


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 28, 2017)

boykjo said:


> small kielbasa 32-35 mm
> medium kielbasa 35-38 mm
> Large kielbasa 38-42 mm
> 
> Boykjo


LOL!


----------



## Doug b (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks a lot everyone. Cant see where the ones I bought have a size, guess its no biggie


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2017)

Doug b said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. Cant see where the ones I bought have a size, guess its no biggie


I make kielbasa sticks with sheep casing.Use what you have 
Have a Happy new Year 
Richie


----------

